# Hypnotherapy for strong pain



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello folksI`m really at the point to try out Mike`s Tape or hypnotherapy for my pain issue.Since nothing expected opiode worked for my pain, I want to give hypnotherapy a try.I live in Switzerland and there are no hypnotherapist specialized on IBS. What should I try? Session at home with mike tapes or personal hypnotherapy outside?Does this hypnosis thing really have any effect on visceral hypersensibility? I have this kind of IBS that makes the colon really tender. Some people talk about the feeling of pain after eating something wrong, but for me, Actually I can eat what I want and it doesn`t affect my pain. Sometimes I have more pain, also if I wear tight jeans. Really tender my colon, it`s horrible, and I doesn`t go away, not for a minute.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Sarmiento - Firstly I would imagine that you have gone to the doctor and made sure that your pain is definitely due to IBS an no other causes - if the pain is IBS related pain, then hypnotherapy may be able to address it - if the pain is caused by other problems, there is a less chance that it would - and too, wearing tight jeans that causes pain might not be addressed - if once you take them off and the pain goes away - this would be different from the IBS pain.But as you say it doesn't go away, and nothing else has been found, you may find some relief using Mike's program.The IBS Audio Program helps with the pain that is associated with IBS symptoms, but it takes time as you progress through the program. Another suggestion, from my own personal experience - is Mike's Chronic Pain Program - I have pain from two abdominal surgeries that are not IBS related - and I used a session called "Light Count" on the Chronic Pain program - even though I help Mike and the IBS Audio Program helped me, I was sort of doubtful that the pain sessions would help me since it was from abdominal adhesions, and I was sometimes taking valium for the pain - but did not want to rely on meds - so even with thinking that I would not really have the pain touched - by the end of the first time I listened to the session - the pain went away - and it did so almost every single time I listen to that session - and keeps me pain free long enough that I rarely listen to it, only now and then.So that would be my suggestion - either the IBS Audio Program or the Chronic Pain Program, which has other sessions in addition to the one I mentioned.Of course, in-personal therapy is an option, and has the advantage of personalizing it to your specific situation, but it is not as cost effective as Mike's programs are - so it is certainly worth a try - I really did not think it would work for me, and it did beautifully. I hope it would for you too, if you consider it -Take a look at the success thread - there are folks that have had the pain addressed - as well as the symptom charts on Mike's site - www.ibscds.com - that show pain alleviation as one symptom, and www.healthyaudio.com/Chronic-Pain-110.htm for the Chronic Pain ...Also, your thread subject title had CBT - that stands for Cognitive Behavioral Therapy - HT is Hypnotherapy, so I will just change that term for you. All the best to you in your journey to find relief for your pain no matter what you decide... Blessings to you.


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks Marilyn for the quick reply.I want to answer to your posting.


> quote:Firstly I would imagine that you have gone to the doctor and made sure that your pain is definitely due to IBS an no other causes


No is already checkd. When I talk about pain, I mean IBS pain. I`m sure I have IBS and I have also these classic symptoms.


> quote:The IBS Audio Program helps with the pain that is associated with IBS symptoms, but it takes time as you progress through the program. Another suggestion, from my own personal experience - is Mike's Chronic Pain Program - I have pain from two abdominal surgeries that are not IBS related - and I used a session called "Light Count" on the Chronic Pain program - even though I help Mike and the IBS Audio Program helped me, I was sort of doubtful that the pain sessions would help me since it was from abdominal adhesions, and I was sometimes taking valium for the pain - but did not want to rely on meds - so even with thinking that I would not really have the pain touched - by the end of the first time I listened to the session - the pain went away - and it did so almost every single time I listen to that session - and keeps me pain free long enough that I rarely listen to it, only now and then.So that would be my suggestion - either the IBS Audio Program or the Chronic Pain Program, which has other sessions in addition to the one I mentioned


O.k, I`m a bit confused which I should try out. Since I think my IBS won`t go away after 4 or 5 sessions. I`ve also read some postings that people had to listen 70 days till healing effects started. So I want do the therapy for a longterm and regulary. I sceptical about it, and I will also run into motivation problems, but I have to do that because there no other options left for my IBS. And I don`t want live like this anymore. Everday in pain, that`s horrible.


> quote: Take a look at the success thread - there are folks that have had the pain addressed - as well as the symptom charts on Mike's site - www.ibscds.com - that show pain alleviation as one symptom, and www.healthyaudio.com/Chronic-Pain-110.htm for the Chronic Pain ...


I already had a look at the success thread and yes, I`m motivated to try out mike`s tapes.Does these tapes /CD`s only calm down someone or is it really diffrent everyday? I ask this, because I have the impression that I`m already calm and I also don`t have this stress triggerd IBS. I have IBS-(mild)C and really it`s everyday the same story and chronic.Pain is my predominted symptom.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again,Well, based on what you have replied here, then perhaps try the Chronic Pain program - the IBS Audio Program may be helpful in terms of motility - that is the constipation issue, but yes, it does take some time for you to see the changes, and Mike doesnt get into the pain issues in the first part of the program, it is a structured process that requires patience - especially when considering IBS - C and pain have been a part of you for a long time - it is not a cure or quick fix.That being said, the one session of the Chronic Pain helped me upon the first listening - but - and this may be key - I had already done the IBS Audio Program and others, so I was used to the hypnotherapy process overall - so perhaps that is why it worked on the first try for me - whereas it took me three rounds on the IBS Audio Program for the IBS to improve as I had severe D and incapacitating pain that made me non-functional at times.So based on this and what you mention, I think perhaps you might consider giving the Chronic Pain program a try and see how that works for you - again, this program is a process too, but it might take the edge off the pain and gradually improve it to better degrees. I do hope it works for you if you think this is a way to go. It gets into pain issues early on.As far as the programs working on providing calm - this is only one aspect to the programs - because it is geared to help as many people as possible, it addresses as many areas as possible, but your subconscious mind will take on board the areas that need to be worked on - thus your pain -Hope this addressed your concerns... Take care.


----------

